# FE electrical Review Course



## pigking8190 (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi Everyone, 

I am thinking to take review course for FE electrical since I failed in my 3rd attempt. I saw the forum had some discussion about PPI, school of PE and Prepineer that was the most of people talking about. 

Anyone can give some recommendation or opinion which one will really helpful for preparing ? 

Thank you everyone who reply!!!


----------



## TWJ PE (Dec 20, 2015)

I used School of PE and would recommend them. I used their onDemand version as it fit my schedule.

If you have any questions on School of PE, I will try to answer them.


----------



## Limamike (Dec 28, 2015)

Prepineer is NOT a viable option and SOPE is good, I took them and passed on by first try.  That said, they have one professor which teaches digital systems, engineering sciences - WHO IS TERRIBLE.  If you can get through that guy, you'll be fine!  Good luck!


----------



## pigking8190 (Dec 29, 2015)

Limamike said:


> Prepineer is NOT a viable option and SOPE is good, I took them and passed on by first try.  That said, they have one professor which teaches digital systems, engineering sciences - WHO IS TERRIBLE.  If you can get through that guy, you'll be fine!  Good luck!


Thank you for your responding, Limamike.  I tried prepineer for their 7 days trail, it really not good, and not helpful at all. 

Can you kind tell me some detail about SoPE of review course ? I talked to their staff and they explained to me that 60% of lecture and 40% workshop stuff ? In your perspective, are they do a good job for reviewing and is it help to work on problem when you doing test ? like after course, are you still spending extra time to review it ? because I am thinking to take their on demand Electrical review course.  Thanks !


----------



## sshill (Jan 2, 2016)

For those who said that Prepineer was not a good option, what were the reasons you thought this? What were the main reasons for choosing another program?

I did the Prepineer program for just over a month and was able to pass the exam with no problems. When I was making a comparison between the programs out there, I ended up choosing Prepineer because it took out the "fluff" of the other programs, in my opinion. I didn't have time to waste on trying to learn the material. Basically, I thought Prepineer gave me exactly what I needed to know and the type of questions to expect in order to pass the exam in the shortest amount of time possible. Ofcourse, choosing the best program depends on your learning style and how comfortable you are with the material to begin with.

Thanks!


----------



## pigking8190 (Jan 7, 2016)

sshill said:


> For those who said that Prepineer was not a good option, what were the reasons you thought this? What were the main reasons for choosing another program?
> 
> I did the Prepineer program for just over a month and was able to pass the exam with no problems. When I was making a comparison between the programs out there, I ended up choosing Prepineer because it took out the "fluff" of the other programs, in my opinion. I didn't have time to waste on trying to learn the material. Basically, I thought Prepineer gave me exactly what I needed to know and the type of questions to expect in order to pass the exam in the shortest amount of time possible. Ofcourse, choosing the best program depends on your learning style and how comfortable you are with the material to begin with.
> 
> Thanks!


I think it depends what discipline you pick, when I tried their days trail for Electrical. There is missing some topics and other extra unnecessary topics, and I also check their content on each topic and sometimes it wasn't helpful for me. Some question solution was not detail to make student understandable. That is my opinion about Prepineer.


----------



## Justin Dickmeyer (Jan 11, 2016)

I first want to say thank you to everyone who has participated in this thread.  As the founder of Prepineer, it does mean a lot to hear this feedback, whether good or bad, it helps us do exactly what we are trying to do...and that's create a program that is practical, impactful, and economical.

I am not here to go on some PR campaign, push/oversell a program, because that's not how I roll, I just want to learn more about each individual's experience with our program. The day we stop learning, is the day we stop growing...so with that said, I would love to get on a quick 10-15 minute call with you Limamike and pigking8190. I won't take much of your time or ask you anything to put you on the spot, I want to just listen.

If you are OK with that, just let me know and I will make it happen.

Thanks again! 

Justin

sshill, congratulations on your success my friend and thank you for the kind words. We have probably already spoken since you have passed, but if not, let's connect as well and talk about your experience and see what we did good what we could do better, and what we should be doing for our students!


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 12, 2016)

Justin, since you requested constructive criticism/feedback, I'd like to say a few things.  Keep in mind, you don't need to win me over as a customer since I am an old man who passed the FE in 2001.  So, take everything I say with a grain, heck, a bottle of salt. 

So, theoretically, if I were in the market for an FE review class/webinar, and I was reviewing your website, I'd put your site lower on my list for three main reasons.  1.)  The pricing is not intuitively and easily found (yet the "free" trial is right there in your face, you can't miss it.  Why?).  When the pricing is not easily labeled and accessible from the homepage, I immediately wonder why the site is hiding their pricing.  2.)  I mean no offense by this because it's probably just me, but I very much don't care for websites that have unrealistic smiling good-looking models all over the place.  It's a turn-off to me.  Sorry, but the pic of all the people jumping?  Too much!  3.)  Lastly, all the " Get Started NOW" buttons comes off as too pushy and too "salesman'y" to me.  Selecting an FE prep site is a serious decision, people need to take their time and give it some serious consideration.  There is no need to rush them. 

Anyway, again, I mean no offense by anything I said and, of course, I am not the one who needs to be pleased - it's the current FE examinees.  So, if it works for them, then disregard my suggestions.


----------



## Justin Dickmeyer (Jan 12, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> Justin, since you requested constructive criticism/feedback, I'd like to say a few things.  Keep in mind, you don't need to win me over as a customer since I am an old man who passed the FE in 2001.  So, take everything I say with a grain, heck, a bottle of salt.
> 
> So, theoretically, if I were in the market for an FE review class/webinar, and I was reviewing your website, I'd put your site lower on my list for three main reasons.  1.)  The pricing is not intuitively and easily found (yet the "free" trial is right there in your face, you can't miss it.  Why?).  When the pricing is not easily labeled and accessible from the homepage, I immediately wonder why the site is hiding their pricing.  2.)  I mean no offense by this because it's probably just me, but I very much don't care for websites that have unrealistic smiling good-looking models all over the place.  It's a turn-off to me.  Sorry, but the pic of all the people jumping?  Too much!  3.)  Lastly, all the " Get Started NOW" buttons comes off as too pushy and too "salesman'y" to me.  Selecting an FE prep site is a serious decision, people need to take their time and give it some serious consideration.  There is no need to rush them.
> 
> Anyway, again, I mean no offense by anything I said and, of course, I am not the one who needs to be pleased - it's the current FE examinees.  So, if it works for them, then disregard my suggestions.


Hi Ptatohed,

Haha, you and I both are relics, taking that old Pen and Paper exam that guaranteed nothing but a headache when we walked out!

Thank you so much for your feedback and doing it in a constructive way that we can take action against, that's definitely what we are looking for.  All your points are articulated well and there is no offense taken at all.  

I certainly understand where it can come across that the pricing is hidden, but that is definitely not the intent. We are using a secure processor form there which provides a drop down menu for each of the membership options.  I mentioned it in a separate post, but I believe an intermediary page showing a comparison table of some sort would be a good addition here.

We don't want to come across as pushy salesman'y, that's no good. Every time a new student signs up I pick up the phone to welcome them and open myself up to them if they had any questions about anything. The call is not to sell and their is no time limit, I just want to get to know my students and see how we can best help them pass this exam. I can't even put a number to how many hours I've spent on the phone with students pursuing this exam, but that's a commitment we made from the start, to be in and stay in the trenches with those battling forward towards passing the FE.

Some students stick, some don't after the trial, and that's ok...as long as they are leaving knowing more then they did 7 days prior, then I feel we did something positive for them and our industry...and that's always been the focus, do good. We don't want to rush anyone and even recommend other programs after talking if we know of a better fit that's out there. But like you mention, intent doesn't always matter when the presentation up front doesn't resonate.

Thanks again my friend, I appreciate it! 

Justin


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 12, 2016)

Justin Dickmeyer said:


> I can't even put a number to how many hours I've spent on the phone with students pursuing this exam,


At least 2hrs with me...


----------



## Justin Dickmeyer (Jan 13, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> At least 2hrs with me...


Hey Matt, I hope all is well and that you are having a great start to the year. Thanks for adding your experience, I appreciate you! 

Justin


----------



## Limamike (Jan 21, 2016)

Folks sorry for the late reply to the game.  Justin, I admire the fact that you started it and I am more than willing to spend a few mins on the phone to discuss.  That said, I think that for the electrical disc not enough "high probability" problems are in your study course.  Moreover, when compared to other courses, like SOPE, I found PPN to be less structured.  Now look, that may work for some folks, but if you guys think you're old, how about me, class of 1991.  So by the time, I took the test, I'd been out of school for 25 years.  Add to that, that I have been in advertising sales for the past 11 years.  I needed some structure and I needed it everyday.  SOPE provided that.  It also had its short comings. With SOPE alone, I would have never passed the exam because 50% of the stuff I saw on the exam, was never taught with SOPE.  AND LIKE I SAID - THEY HAVE ONE TERRIBLE TERRIBLE TERRIBLE TERRIBLE TERRIBLE TERRIBLE guy that teaches digital systems, engineering sciences.  They also have some GREAT folks that teach other courses and are very helpful.  Structure, access to various professors and then outside study is what did it for me.


----------

